# Mary of the Aether - young adult, urban fantasy



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*Mary of the Aether *- A tale of mystery and magic set in Chesset, Arkansas, a tiny town nestled in the hills of the Ozark National Forest. Mary Lanham lives with her elderly Papa in a small house overlooking Main Street. An unpopular and unremarkable girl, Mary suddenly finds herself at the heart of an unfolding mystery, as a strange man in a long, gray cloak comes to town and begins stirring up trouble. What is the terrible secret her father has kept hidden from her? What is the truth about Mary's past that has put both her and her father in danger? And how will she win the heart of the boy she loves when the whole world is falling apart?

*EDIT*: After reacquiring the rights to *Mary of the Aethe*r from its former publisher, I made some revisions to the manuscript. This included fixing errors, tightening up some clunky prose, and adding a few details to the story. If you haven't read it before, now's your chance.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C295G24

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/mary-of-the-aether-series/

(the full series is Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos)

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff. . . . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I should add, this book is available in pdf, html, Kindle and trade paperback, and all appropriate links can be found at jeffreyaaronmiller.com

Thanks for supporting a new author!

jeff


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Print orders finally being received. A friend sent me a pic of my book on his shelf.










As this is my first book, I gotta say, seeing it there on the shelf is a great feeling.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Authors copies for the book signing.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

On the shelf at Hasting's.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Had my first book signing. It went better than expected, and I sold most of the books I brought.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I should add, I have already written and signed the contract for the sequel. Mary of Shadows will come out sometime next year from Whiskey Creek Press. I am currently working on book three.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a friendly neighborhood thread bump to include the link to my blog:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

And another bump to mention I've got another book signing coming up. Saturday, September 22 at the Hastings in Fort Smith, Arkansas from 2pm to 4pm, so if anyone just happens to be in the area, stop on by, pick up a copy, get it signed or just say hello.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Had my second book signing. Man, these things are always so awkward, but it went well. Sold a good number of copies, met some nice people and survived.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Time for my regularly scheduled bump. Also, I will be doing a literacy day event at a local school soon and a presentation to parents. A book table will be set up as well. Fun times.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I did an interview about Mary of the Aether and writing and various things at YA Promo Central.

It's here: http://yapromocentral.com/2012/11/05/interview-with-jeffrey-miller-author-of-mary-of-the-aether/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

An excerpt of the novel appeared on the Little Library Muse blog, and here it is. http://littlelibrarymuse.blogspot.com/2012/11/excerpt-mary-of-aether-by-jeffrey-aaron.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently posted approximately two paragraphs of the sequel to Mary of the Aether, which is called Mary of Shadows. I know, it's not much, but it's something.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2012/12/mary-of-shadows-sneak-peek.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Take the Mary of the Aether quiz! It's obscure, very obscure and wonderfully obscure, and it's at http://www.goodreads.com/quizzes/22776-mary-of-the-aether-trivia


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, time for another bump.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Just did a book giveaway through Goodreads. Check it out, folks.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The Book Daily listing for Mary of the Aether has a sample chapter (not the same sample chapter offered on Amazon), so read it if you want another peek of the novel. The sequel, Mary of Shadows, comes out this summer.

Check it out at http://www.bookdaily.com/book/3768373/mary-of-aether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The website More Than A Review posted a great non-spoilerish synopsis of Mary of the Aether. If you haven't read the book yet because you're not sure what it's about, here is a great place to start. http://www.morethanareview.com/mary-of-the-aether-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I just completed the third book in the series that begins with Mary of the Aether. So the series is as follows:

Mary of the Aether - now available from Whiskey Creek Press
Mary of Shadows - first sequel - comes out August 2013
Mary of Starlight - just completed first draft
Mary Lightbearer - the final volume, not yet written.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest blog entry on the sequel's back cover blurb right here: http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/02/blurb-for-mary-of-shadows.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, folks, while you wait for the sequel to Mary of the Aether to come out this August, I just published a brand new novel to tide you over. It is darker and more harrowing than Mary of the Aether (and not a YA novel, so beware).

*Shadows of Tockland* - a post-apocalyptic adventure - only $2.99 on Kindle.

Right here --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BU7U43K

_David Morr runs away from an unhappy home to join a small traveling circus. Here he meets a quirky assortment of characters--the beautiful and mischievous Annabelle, the clever and manipulative Telly, the brutish Karl, the brooding and troubled Gooty, and the enigmatic and possibly psychotic Cakey. Each one of them will test and challenge David, as he struggles to come out of his shell and embrace his new life on the stage.

But the world is full of sickness, and life on the road is fraught with peril. A plague sweeps across the land, turning ordinary people into mindless monsters, transforming friendly audiences into rampaging hordes. Soon, the performers find themselves fighting for their lives against crazed mobs. All the while, the Empire of Tockland is on the rise, the cruel Tyrant, Joseph Mattock, conquering one city after another, and the black and silver flag will soon fly over every nation.

Unwittingly, David and his fellow performers find themselves travelling deeper and deeper into the very heart of darkness, where plague and madness and tyranny collide in a brutal struggle for survival._


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog entry is all about my magnum opus. What is my magnum opus, you ask? Read on!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/04/free-samples-are-good-for-one-and-all.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out my updated website with simplified navigation. Choose a book, read free samples, see book cover art.

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

jeffaaronmiller said:


> Check out my updated website with simplified navigation. Choose a book, read free samples, see book cover art.
> 
> http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/


Thanks for sharing all your interesting pics in this post - your new website looks great too...

Melody


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Thanks for sharing all your interesting pics in this post - your new website looks great too...
> 
> Melody


Glad you enjoyed. Thanks for encouragement!

Jeff


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a little old bump for Mary of the Aether.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Another week. Another bump. The sequel to Mary of the Aether will be coming out this August, so get ready!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out Mary of the Aether. The sequel, Mary of Shadows, comes out this August. The second sequel, Mary of Starlight, comes out May of 2014.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If you've read Mary of the Aether, you can read the first chapter of the sequel, Mary of Shadows, right here:

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-shadows-first-chapter.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The third volume of the series, Mary of Starlight, is written, the contract is signed, and it will be coming out next May, so get into the series now.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got the preliminary cover art for the sequel, Mary of Shadows.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here it is:










And read more about it here: http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-shadows.html

(cover art by Gemini Judson)


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of the Aether is being recommended to thousands of school teachers in Arkansas, Missouri, Tennessee and Illinois as part of a summer workshop called "So Many Books, So Little Time." Here is the full list of recommended titles - http://www.harding.edu/education/PDF/LitLab/SoManyBooks2013.pdf


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Three weeks until the sequel comes out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm currently working on the fourth and final volume of this epic series, so get started on it now!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog post about Mary of the Aether, the upcoming sequel, and the concluding volumes. http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/07/latest-developments.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

just $3.99 at Whiskey Creek Press, and the sequel is out now, as well.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I was interviewed recently by the website Arkansas Authors about Mary of the Aether and Mary of Shadows, my YA series. Check it out!

http://arkansasauthors.com/meet-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Second part of my interview at Arkansas authors: http://arkansasauthors.com/meet-jeffrey-aaron-miller-2/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My first two books. Two more to come. Check them out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog post. The opening paragraphs of many of my novels, including Mary of the Aether. Check it out, please.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/09/opening-paragraph.html


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

congrats! the book looks great!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of the Aether was chosen as part of the recommended reading list for Arkansas teachers for 2013-2014. It's a summer workshop attended by thousands of school teachers. Fifty books are selected for the list. My book was one of them.

Here's the list: http://www.harding.edu/education/PDF/LitLab/SoManyBooks2013.pdf


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got three different writing workshops/book readings set up for Mary of the Aether this month. I seem to be gathering some steam regionally.

Do me a huge favor and give Mary of the Aether and Mary of Shadows a read. Thanks!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be promoting this book at the Northwest Arkansas Author Book Fair tomorrow.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of the Aether at the Black Caviar Book Club.

http://www.blackcaviar-bookclub.com/ya-urbanfantasy-mary-of-the-aether.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I did a writing workshop recently at a local middle school and talked about Mary of the Aether and Mary of Shadows.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/10/writing-workshops.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A recent review of Mary of the Aether.

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/746796691

_Mary Lanham thinks her life is a bust-and she's only fourteen. She lives in a dreary southern town after abruptly moving from Colorado where she and her father lived with Aunt Carol, who is the only other family Mary knows. She's stand-out bright, but has, naturally, been labeled a nerd and a loser. Her father is ill and prematurely aged for a man of sixty. He is so frail that he spends most of his days in bed, asleep. He doesn't believe in "modern" things, like cell phones, so Mary, unlike all the other kids, doesn't have one. Life for Mary consists of taking care of her dad and going to school, where her only "friend" is an obnoxious gossip girl named Kirsten. The bright spot for her is a fantasy she entertains about a boy called Aiden, another outcast.

One day a tramp appears in their backyard. The next, he lies down in the road in front of her school bus, nearly causing an accident when the driver swerves to avoid him. When Mary tells her father about this, he rouses himself, and, in a sweat of fear, tells her what initially seems to be a fantastic, insane story. It seems the Lanthams are the guardians of a powerful magic, the last of its kind left in the world, and that this magic has attracted an ancient force of evil to them. Mary is now launched-along with the unsuspecting Kirsten and Aiden-into an incredible, terrifying adventure.

This is a satisfying fantasy story that can be enjoyed by anyone from YA on. It is well-plotted and well-edited. It begins a bit slowly, but because the tension is skillfully ratcheted up, it's easy to keep turning pages. I especially liked the descriptions of the claustrophobic, back-water town, and the cast of misfits. Starting in a world which appears dull and ordinary, the author propels the reader into Lovecraftian realms of night. _


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of the Aether included in the Gift-Giving Guide for the website Arkansas Authors. Check it out.

http://arkansasauthors.com/readers/holiday-gift-giving-guide/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A recent review of Mary of the Aether over at the website Arkansas Book Reviewer.

http://arkansasbookreviewer.com/2013/11/06/featured-review-of-mary-of-the-aether-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This website is giving away a signed copy of _Mary of the Aether_ and _Mary of Shadows_. Check it out!

http://arkansasbookreviewer.com/2013/11/11/interview-giveaway-with-jeffrey-aaron-miller-of-mary-of-the-aether-and-mary-of-shadows/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, coincidentally, a second website is also giving away signed copies of _Mary of the Aether_ and _Mary of Shadows_. Totally free. Check it out.

http://arkansasauthors.com/reading-roundup-issue-9/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, the free copies are signed all fancy-like and on their way to the contest winners. Congrats!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The third book in the series comes out in February, so get caught up now!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read another little excerpt here: http://findreadlove.com/fantasy/mary-of-the-aether/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_"Crazy people in the woods," he said. "Is that what you asked me about? Crazy people in the woods?"_

Another random sentence from *Mary of the Aether*, just for you!

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-aether.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a recent interview where I talk about, among other things, the theme of the Mary of the Aether series.

http://www.examiner.com/article/interview-with-indie-author-jeffrey-aaron-miller#sthash.DofFTsjs.dpuf


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, three books in this YA urban fantasy series are now available on Kindle.

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-aether.html

The fourth and final volume will be out in September 2014!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest blog entry in which I make an honest assessment of my own book.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/two-book-february.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog entry has a little bit of new information about this book series and the final volume, which comes out in September.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/isnt-it-about-time-you-got-to-know.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A recent review of Mary of the Aether.

http://tammommyblogs.blogspot.com/2014/02/mary-of-aether-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller.html?spref=tw


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out the facebook group for the Mary of the Aether series.

https://www.facebook.com/MaryOfTheAether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read an exciting scene involving creepy old ladies and an abandoned house at Book Daily:

http://bookdaily.com/book/3768373/mary-of-aether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

And here's a book trailer for the whole series.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Watch the trailer and check out this four-book urban fantasy series. The concluding volume is coming out this September.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, learn a bit more about this book and its author at Southern Authors: http://southernauthors.us/book-directory/author-index/jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_Mary of the Aether_ was the first novel I wrote and got published, way back in the summer of 2012. Since then, I have written and published seven other novels (using both traditional publishing houses as well as self-publishing). Now, at last, the fourth and final volume of the series that began with _Mary of the Aether_ is in the final stages of prepping it for its August publication.

Read a bit more about it here: http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-end-of-aether.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The first book of a four book series. Check it out.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have previously purchased Mary of the Aether on Kindle, there is an updated version that corrects some formatting problems. Just log into Amazon, go to "Manage Your Content and Devices," scroll down to "Mary of the Aether" and click the Action button. You should see an option to Update.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The fourth and final volume of the series is now available on Kindle!










_The epic conclusion to the story that began with Mary of the Aether and continued with Mary of Shadows and Mary of Starlight. One enemy remains, a creature more devious, cunning and cruel than any Devourer. Mary the Lightbearer will face this enemy in a last world-shattering battle that will change the fate of universes. But it is a battle like no other against an evil force greater than anything Mary has ever known. The truth about many things will be revealed, and no one will ever be the same._

Check it out HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NCBHYDA

The four volume series runs as follows: Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Chesset is the fictional town that serves as the primary setting for the Mary of the Aether series. Despite the fact that it doesn't really exist, let's go looking for it anyway.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/finding-chesset.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the whole four-volume series:

http://www.whiskeycreekpress.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=337


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The quotes game is one of my favorite things to do on my blog, and I think it might be time to do it again. Mary of the Aether is included, so check it out!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-quote-time-is-here-again.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The series is finally complete and available in both print and ebook versions. It's a good feeling to have started and finished this story.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.blackcaviar-bookclub.com/urban-fantasy-mary-of-the-aether.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_ In a tiny Arkansas town, a young girl named Mary Lanham finds herself at the heart of an unfolding mystery. Her elderly father is hiding an artifact of great power, and dangerous people have come to town looking for it. Suddenly, Mary's ordinary, and rather boring, life is turned upside down. An ancient evil is awakened, and she finds herself in great peril. As the danger grows, Mary learns the secrets of her past and discovers her true destiny, a destiny that will change everything for Mary, for her friends, and for their tiny hometown.

Mary of the Aether is the first book in an epic four-book Young Adult series. Full of magic and mystery, it is sure to please readers of all ages. The complete series runs as follows: Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos._

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/urban-fantasy/10059


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://fireyourmentor.com/interview-with-jeffrey-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of the Aether, the first book of a four-book Young Adult series, full of mystery and magic. Check it out, friends.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My first novel, recently revised and improved. Check it out.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/mary-of-the-aether-series/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://whiskeycreekpress.com/book/504/mary-of-the-aether/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

As of July 1, this book and the whole series is now distributed by Simon & Schuster and available at dozens of different retailers. Check it out, friends!

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400

My new Simon & Schuster author page, the publisher that now distributes this series.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.simonandschuster.com/books/Mary-Of-The-Aether/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/9781611602593

Here's the Simon & Schuster page for the book with various links.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

From Litpick review: " This book uplifted me as I found that it portrayed the message that if you believe in yourself and work hard, nothing is impossible. I would most definitely recommend this book to others, and I found it to be a pleasure to read!"


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The Devourer is waiting for you, friends, lurking in secret placing.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The ebook is now available through Simon & Schuster. However, by some quirk, the books are listed in reverse order on the website, so start reading from right to left.

http://www.simonandschuster.com/search/books/Author-Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/Category-Fiction/Available-For-Sale-Now/_/N-1z111g2Zg1hZpgz/Ne-pgt


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*EDIT*: After reacquiring the rights to *Mary of the Aethe*r from its former publisher, I made some revisions to the manuscript. This included fixing errors, tightening up some clunky prose, and adding a few details to the story. If you haven't read it before, now's your chance.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C295G24

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/mary-of-the-aether-series/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't forget. There's a brand-new version of this novel available NOW at ttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C295G24


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out the brand-new version of the novel! Better than ever: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C295G24


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"Fresh new approach to a teen book."

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

AUTHOR'S DEFINITIVE EDITION:

"Something ancient has awakened in the tiny town of Chesset, Arkansas. Fourteen-year-old Mary Lanham lives an unremarkable life, enduring unhappy days at school and quiet evenings in her hilltop home. But everything is about to change. When the stranger in the long, gray cloak creeps out of the forest, a centuries-old mystery begins to unfold. Suddenly, Mary's life is turned upside down. As the danger grows, she learns the magical secrets of her past and discovers her true destiny, a destiny that will change everything."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C295G24


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Small-town Arkansas is full of monsters...


----------

